# Bah! Humbug!



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Fed up of twee, sentimentalised cards, inane round robin letters from friends last seen in 1986, dreadful supermarket adverts &c? Time for a return to some real Victorian Values. Here are some Christmas ideas from the days of yore to which we might return for a taste of something a bit different.

The jaundiced captions below are not mine (surprisingly! ), but from someone on the BBC website.

_"What could be more seasonal than a child boiled in a teapot? Perhaps a malevolent clown about to assault a policeman with a red hot poker?"_










_"Dear Santa. Please don't visit. You are terrifying, and so is your doll". A maniacal Christmas pudding with wine-bottle legs offers a seasonal greeting, as does a pig with lady-hands and some opera glasses. Of course._










But my personal favourite is this one... Merry Xmas, Uncle Pete and Auntie Fi. You haven't changed your will, I hope!










Feel free to post your own cynical thoughts on the festive season, dear forumistas!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

The tattie bogle man










That's the way to do it










A right little cracker


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

View attachment 79180


Much later, but pretty weird as well (a Soviet Christmas card).


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Taggart said:


> The tattie bogle man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right - no spuds for Christmas - its pasta from now on


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I like these two:


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

And what about this treasure?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

If you're good you get a visit from Santa but personally I love what Krampus will do to naughty children.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Another gem:


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

No comment.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks a possibility for a way to deal with persistent carol singers...


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

This is the Czech version:


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Vintage holiday card from Germany:









Notice the mushroom is clearly _Amanita muscaria_, which has hallucinogenic properties.

The card reads: 'Have a happy trip into the new year'.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Not really Bah Humbug but definitely 2015


----------

